# Thuja for Scarcoids: dosage



## Bugly (10 January 2009)

Can anyone recommend a dosage for Thuja tablets?

Currently feeding my 575lb mare (16.1hh) 5/6 30c tabs a day to treat her scarcoids.

I was feeding 2-3 and was told by a friend this was not enough.

Should I be giving her a break from the tablets?


----------



## Tankey (10 January 2009)

I would have thought that is far too many.....
Speak to a qualified homeopathic vet before you do more harm than good.
Stop giving the Thuja until you have spoken to someone qualified imo


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (11 January 2009)

I started Sunny on Thuja tablets for a suspected sarcoid and the homoepathic shop advice was about 5 - 6. TBH I stopped using them in about a day or so because to do it properly you have to have surgically clean and odour free hands and ned must eat no strong smells/substances before or after and the whole thing started to sound OK for a human to follow but totally impractical for a horse. I switched immediately to 30C potency Thuja cream which - technical terminology here I'm afraid - you can just slap on to the affected area and rub in. I got mine from Paws4Health who were wonderful. The jar was so enormous I have given loads of it away in old moisturiser tubs etc. Worked a treat for Sunny x


----------



## becca114 (11 January 2009)

I used the 200c potency which was advised to me by a qualified homeopath. I gave 2 tabs per day(11.2hh) and also used the cream aswel.


----------



## bailey14 (12 January 2009)

Thuja has an anti-bacterial action and is useful for conditions where there is an overgrowth of tissue.  It acts mainly on the skin,  blood and genito-urinary system - commonly used for warts/sarcoids that are found on or near the genitals.   One characteristic that is an indication for Thuja is overgrowth of tissue, thus Thuja is an important remedy for the treatment of warts. The warts have a rough cauliflower-like surface and might bleed or give off a foul-smelling discharge. Most people treat with a topical application rather than tablets.  www.naturalhorsesupplies.co.uk may be able to assist with dosage details.


----------



## tullulahjay (5 August 2009)

Hi Looking for research really on thuja to see if t here are any sucessful stories. I have just put my boy on a 200c tablets 4  a day and beleive it or not I am noticing it already.


----------



## k9h (5 August 2009)

You are not over dosing her (that it would do any harm- it is not like giving 5-6 bute a day).

I generally only give 1 a day (size &amp; weight of horse has nothing to do with it)

Although Tim Couzens a homeopathic vet says to if using Thuja 200c to give 1 tablet twice a week.

If you give more you are not harming just wasting what you have!


----------



## hairycob (6 August 2009)

Does Thuja cream work better on some sorts of sarcoids than others? Pickles are all nodular sarcoids that are under normal looking (though usually hairless) skin. I always imagine that thuja would work better on occult or verucoid sarcoids but right now am prepared to give anything a go (I was even briefly tempted by the toothpaste suggestion the other day!).
Pickle has about a gazillion sarcoids (I stopped counting at 30 &amp; more have popped up since). She has had Liverpool Cream treatment on 5, 3 have cleared successfully, but the other 2 are being extremely slow to heal so I am reluctant to use it again. I have been feeding her Sarcex for over 2 months and there is no visible effect yet. I think right now I would try putting dew covered cobwebs on them &amp; chanting at dawn if I thought I might get to ride her again.


----------



## k9h (6 August 2009)

I would personally go for an internal attack. As it is a virus strain. So her immune system needs to be boosted against it.
It is not a quick fix it can take 6+months or even a year or 2 to work. But I feel that if it takes a little longer than it will be more lasting. Rather than a quick fix &amp; then they pop back?

There is a company that does a mix remedy to give internally &amp; a cream to apply topically which have been having really good results with sarcoids. I would say around 85% success.

Google Crossgates Farm.


----------

